# Dungeon Master’s Keep - $150 GM Screen?



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 15, 2011)

*Dungeon Master’s Keep - $150 GM Screen?*

Looks nice, and it is official for 4e, but ouch!







Mind you, it does not look like it will be joining in the Edition War - not caring what game it is being used for, let alone edition, and it looks _solid._

Not the kind of thing that I would buy for myself, but I might lay a few hints for my birthday....

The Auld Grump


----------



## Diamond Cross (Mar 15, 2011)

My big question is of course, what does it contain that makes it worth a hundred fifty dollars?

No way would I but something like that for a hundred and fifty dollars.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 15, 2011)

I used to use one cobbled together from World Works terrain, back in 2005 until I moved in 2008, and the first similar screen that I ever saw was made using Hirst blocks, and a friend uses Legos* - if you are willing to take some time you can make something similar for a lot less, and that is more personal.

I also use World Works Arena Works as a paint organizer - the coolest way that I have ever found for setting up my paints. 




Thanks to Sir Didymous on the World Works forum for this idea - this is his set up as well. It works wonders, and has stood up to three years of use.

The Auld Grump

*Legos are, of course, still the coolest toy ever.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 15, 2011)

In the spirit of Lego, the blueprints for *this* should be made public!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VTE6ErZ3EQ]YouTube - Self-Loading LEGO Dice Tower[/ame]


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 15, 2011)

TheAuldGrump said:


> I also use World Works Arena Works as a paint organizer - the coolest way that I have ever found for setting up my paints.





That's brilliant.  I've been working out a way to build a foamcore shelving system for my own paints. Not quite there yet.


Here's a blog post about an early version of of that screen from 2008? that doesn't have as many features (no marker holders) -

http://gamerbling.wordpress.com/gm-tools/ultimate-dm-screen-of-dooooom/


----------



## Perram (Mar 15, 2011)

Fat Dragon Games has a similar Paper Craft GM Screen, too:
The Ultimate GM Screen 2 FDG0070 @ Fat Dragon Games






I'm really really on the fence about buying this from GF9... It isn't the price, its the 4e branding that's putting me off the purchase, as I'll mostly want to use it for Pathfinder.

Also, the 'bins' it comes with for organizing tokens seems really specific.

Not meaning to edition war here, but I just don't want the logo to be a constant topic of conversation at my PF games.


----------



## Nebten (Mar 15, 2011)

One of the our local game shop owners got this about 2 maybe 3 years ago when he first opened up for buying so much material at one time. It is a pretty sturdy item made out of resin. Some of the minor details are different but otherwise its the same architure. The two main towers are dice rollers, drop it in the top and it comes out the bottom. One goes towards the players, the other towards the DM. On the other side there are peraphits (sp?) to place your minis on. It comes in 3 pieces and a little too tall for my taste. I could barely see over it. But it does cover quite a bit of space.

Sadly, Gale Force 9 always over prices things (honestly, $40 for a Dark Sun map you get for free in the book) but this would be worth about $100 in terms of gaming gear.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 15, 2011)

The really ultimate GM's screen is going to have tablet touchscreens on the GM's side, and probably on the outside, too.  This is merely one in a long line of penultimate screens


----------



## BriarMonkey (Mar 15, 2011)

While I almost would consider buying one, that price tag is a bit steep for what I can do these days.  However, I do have a significant amount of Lego around that needs a project...


----------



## Klaus (Mar 15, 2011)

For those so inclined, download the Lego Digital Designer, come up with your own castle design and (if you live in the right countries) they'll pick the pieces, pack it up and mail it to you!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 15, 2011)

Perram said:


> I'm really really on the fence about buying this from GF9... It isn't the price, its the 4e branding that's putting me off the purchase, as I'll mostly want to use it for Pathfinder.
> 
> Also, the 'bins' it comes with for organizing tokens seems really specific.
> 
> Not meaning to edition war here, but I just don't want the logo to be a constant topic of conversation at my PF games.



Functionally my only problem with it is that the dice tower is undersized - I would not want to roll the damage for a _fireball_ through it for an example.

Putting something over the 4e logo is easy, and uses _would_ be found for the bins. (In the case of Fantasy Craft the Edge tokens come to mind.)

But cardstock is cheaper, as effective, and when, not if, something happens to it replacing the lost/broken/crushed part is relatively painless.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Herschel (Mar 15, 2011)

Perram said:


> I'm really really on the fence about buying this from GF9... It isn't the price, its the 4e branding that's putting me off the purchase, as I'll mostly want to use it for Pathfinder.




Really? I mean, Really? What are they going to do, take your "Edition Warrior" merit badge away? I use Paizo accessories all the time even in my 4E games, even, *gasp* for Organized Play! 4E games and I don't cover or worry about logos one bit. And no one has ever brought it up either.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this the same one they gave away to certain stores last year?  That was a really nice screen and very high quality from what I saw.


----------



## D'karr (Mar 16, 2011)

Crothian said:


> Is this the same one they gave away to certain stores last year?  That was a really nice screen and very high quality from what I saw.




No, this is much more elaborate.  Same concept though.  I got to see the "prototype" at DDXP.  It was neat, but I just can't see myself spending $150 on a DM Screen and die roller.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 16, 2011)

For me, I don't care how nice it is, I'm not spending $150 on a GM screen.  I used to fret over spending $19.95 on the previous cardboard editions.  I think the Fat Dragon Games cardboard edition is just-okie fine for me. 

Gale Force 9 makes some great stuff, I just wish they didn't get their pricing guidance from Games Workshop.  Sheesh.


----------



## MerricB (Mar 16, 2011)

Nebten said:


> On the other side there are peraphits (sp?) to place your minis on.




Were you searching for the word "Parapets" by any chance? 

Cheers!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it looks fun and have one on preorder with local game store Black Sun games due to its close location to my casa.


----------



## Lanefan (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope there'll be one at GenCon so I can take a good look at it - the pictures don't tell me very much, but I really like the look of it.

But I can already tell it still needs a few things:
 - places on the back for me to tack or paper-clip things to e.g. maps, NPC character sheets, notes, etc., and on the front for the players to do likewise for party watch-lists etc. (my current screen is almost completely hidden under all the paper stuck to it...)
 - about 3 feet more length - I use a 6-panel 1e screen now and it still isn't long enough for me to fit all my gype behind it.

Lanefan


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 16, 2011)

The official card stock 3.5 DM screen is, so far, the most perfect DM screen I have ever seen. Perfect height and containing all the most useful information I commonly reference in running a 3.5 game. I don't want anything as bulky as the 4e screen, even if I was running 4e. The token pockets remind me of how saddened I am by the death of WotC's plastic minis production.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 16, 2011)

Herschel said:


> Really? I mean, Really? What are they going to do, take your "Edition Warrior" merit badge away? I use Paizo accessories all the time even in my 4E games, even, *gasp* for Organized Play! 4E games and I don't cover or worry about logos one bit. And no one has ever brought it up either.



I'm telling the RPG Police on you!



Lanefan said:


> - about 3 feet more length - I use a 6-panel 1e screen now and it still isn't long enough for me to fit all my gype behind it.



That's a lot of gype!

... er, what is "gype," anyway?


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 16, 2011)

Given what some folks will drop on luxury items, I say more power to GF9 for putting out a premium item like this.

I feel bad for any game shop who get stuck with this sitting on shelf waiting for it to be sold if they misjudge local demand. But hey, that's the story with a lot of high end niche market products.


----------



## Lanefan (Mar 16, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> That's a lot of gype!
> 
> ... er, what is "gype," anyway?



Stuff.  Junk.  Whatever. 

In this particular case it's {maps, dungeon notes and archive files, NPC sheets, charts and tables, adventure module, etc.} a surprising amount of which I often seem to need to see all at once; also note paper, minis, pens, dice, pointers, whatever I'm drinking at the time, etc.; along with non-D+D stuff that seems to live back there no matter what I do with it e.g. cat comb, various bills, a couple of other games in packages, and whatever else gets piled on when I'm not looking.

Lan-"expanding to fill the available space, plus 10%"-efan


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 16, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> The official card stock 3.5 DM screen is, so far, the most perfect DM screen I have ever seen. Perfect height and containing all the most useful information I commonly reference in running a 3.5 game. I don't want anything as bulky as the 4e screen, even if I was running 4e. The token pockets remind me of how saddened I am by the death of WotC's plastic minis production.



Hmmm, there were two other for 3.X that were also good - 
Kingdoms of Kalamar had the DM Screen from Hell. Flip over charts, so when you did not need the charts for combat they were hidden away, sucker was huge, remarkably sturdy, and had a random pizza topping chart.

Scarred Lands - a smaller screen, but had the page references so it made book flipping faster. This was my screen for most of 3.0, used in conjunction with the one I made with Castle Works Ultimate by World Works Games.

The advantage of the screen I made was that the dice tower was 'big enough' for a good sized fireball, and I built a shelf for my 'next up' miniatures. Ate up room, but looked cool, and helped organize.

Currently I use the landscape version of the Hammerdog DM screen - four panels, landscape, so it can hold eight pages, four facing the DM.

I tend to put 'motivational' posters in on the PC side. 



Hades Day Begins by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




Faerie: Closer Than You Think by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr




Munchausen Hero by TheAuldGrump, on Flickr

The Auld Grump


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 16, 2011)

The 4th edition logo is certainly a turn-off, but I like the model.

I don't $150 like the model, but I $29.99 like the model.


----------



## Runestar (Mar 16, 2011)

I am sorry, but how is that lump of plastic worth $150? The equivalent for a child's toy castle would cost what? $10 $20 max? 

Are you sure the designer didn't accidentally insert an extra zero in there or something?


----------



## WHW4 (Mar 16, 2011)

Runestar said:


> I am sorry, but how is that lump of plastic worth $150? The equivalent for a child's toy castle would cost what? $10 $20 max?
> 
> Are you sure the designer didn't accidentally insert an extra zero in there or something?




I am in agreement with this sentiment. I know if I bought it, every time I looked at the thing I'd think about what other junk I could have bought with the other 125-130 bucks. Not to mention the fact that if it ever got out at the table how much I paid for it, the quiet looks of derision would be insufferable. And we have a couple guys who have sunk a considerable chunk into minis. I mean... we're in a recession.

Basically, I'd have to come up with about four or five uses for the thing to justify it. We are moving way beyond "thing I hide my precious notes behind" territory.


----------



## Perram (Mar 16, 2011)

Herschel said:


> Really? I mean, Really? What are they going to do, take your "Edition Warrior" merit badge away? I use Paizo accessories all the time even in my 4E games, even, *gasp* for Organized Play! 4E games and I don't cover or worry about logos one bit. And no one has ever brought it up either.




And I use 4e accessories and minis all the time, too.  Heck, I'm on record as being an ex 4e fan boy who still likes a lot of that game.

As I said in my post, I just *don't want the edition war to come up* when I set down the GM screen with the big giant 4e logo on it.  

See, my players will be looking at me, as their GM, a lot.  The screen will be in front of me.  It isn't a logo on a piece of paper or card stock on the table or tucked in my books, and the piece is just so awesome (Yes, this is AWESOME) that it will always be the center of attention!

On the other hand, Auld is right, it will be pretty easy to mock something up with Hirst Arts to cover up the logos.


----------



## BriarMonkey (Mar 16, 2011)

TheAuldGrump said:


> ...
> 
> Currently I use the landscape version of the Hammerdog DM screen - four panels, landscape, so it can hold eight pages, four facing the DM.
> 
> ...




I saw that Hammerdog screen out there and it instantly struck me as utile across so many differing systems - given how you can just change your inserts as you wished.  I just need to remember that its there and order myself one or two...  Somehow, my mental notes don't stick.

As to the item at hand, while nice, I think I'd go with the landscape screens before I could justify to myself the price tag of a resin screen.  (Though, may haps a few additional bells and whistles would make me rethink.)


----------



## Shadowslayer (Mar 16, 2011)

I think its cool. I don't have the 150 to blow on something like that, nor do I have a need for it....but there's nothing wrong with it.

Its a lark, a conversation piece. A functional one, but a conversation piece nonetheless. Something for collectors. 

If it was something integral to the game then that would be annoying. But its not. I hope they sell a bunch of em.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 16, 2011)

DaveMage said:


> The 4th edition logo is certainly a turn-off, but I like the model.




And here I thought gamers were the antithesis of fashionistas instead of the target market for Garanimals.

I mean I never realized creativity, fun and imagination could be so stifled by mis-matched logos and branding inconsistencies.


----------



## keterys (Mar 16, 2011)

I think I'm too out of tune with edition warring - I didn't even realize that was the 4E logo, instead of a generic dragon icon.

Now, those door knockers (once I looked up a higher res image) - those are maddeningly evocative of 1st edition, and I just can't imagine that not inflaming local gamers to riot. 

Put me down for "too rich for my blood" and "meh, it's all D&D".


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 16, 2011)

Runestar said:


> I am sorry, but how is that lump of plastic worth $150? The equivalent for a child's toy castle would cost what? $10 $20 max?



You are in for sticker shock the next time you are in the toy isle of a retail store.












Given the size of this thing, it might have sold for around $24.99 in the early eighties. Nowadays an item like this probably would ballpark in the $50-$60 range, possibly more since it's heavy.

The $150 price tag was set high so fewer units need to be sold for it to be profitable for both manufacturer and licenser.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 16, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> You are in for sticker shock the next time you are in the toy isle of a retail store.





With their usual Hobby Lobby 40% off a single item coupon, this one comes in under $20 (but please don't think I am comparing this to that resin cast Ultimate screen which is very nice indeed).


Knights & Castle


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Mar 16, 2011)

DaveMage said:


> The 4th edition logo is certainly a turn-off, but I like the model.




Agreed. I saw one of these (or the earlier one that was a promotional(?)) a few years ago and really dug it. 

I would buy this if not for two things: 

I travel to my games. LIRR then a 5 - 6  block walk to the location. I just loaded a bunch of my Pathfinder books onto my iPad2 so that I'm not lugging around all that weight. I'm not adding that weight back on with this thing. 

The 4E logo is in fact kind of a turn off for me. I know that Fat Dragon Games has one of these that you can create from card stock that I bought a few years ago. I think there's a newer version out so I might try that one instead and print and cut and paste the Pathfinder logo on it. 

If this was a generic thing I'd be leaning toward picking this up.


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 16, 2011)

Herschel said:


> And here I thought gamers were the antithesis of fashionistas instead of the target market for Garanimals.
> 
> I mean I never realized creativity, fun and imagination could be so stifled by mis-matched logos and branding inconsistencies.





Think of it this way: it's like buying a cool shirt with the logo of your favorite sports team's rival on it.  Sure, the shirt is nice, but you wouldn't be caught wearing the thing with such a logo.

It's like a Vikings Fan buying something with a Packers logo on it.


----------



## jbear (Mar 16, 2011)

DaveMage said:


> Think of it this way: it's like buying a cool shirt with the logo of your favorite sports team's rival on it.  Sure, the shirt is nice, but you wouldn't be caught wearing the thing with such a logo.
> 
> It's like a Vikings Fan buying something with a Packers logo on it.



I think that's what he said.

I think he gets it.

And like me, I think he simply doesn't like it.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 16, 2011)

DaveMage said:


> Think of it this way: it's like buying a cool shirt with the logo of your favorite sports team's rival on it.  Sure, the shirt is nice, but you wouldn't be caught wearing the thing with such a logo.
> 
> It's like a Vikings Fan buying something with a Packers logo on it.



Setting aside the "rival" thing, it's not even a logo. It's a dragon's head inside a circle. 

But then again, I played lots of Rolemaster using D&D screens, so I must be weird.


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 16, 2011)

Klaus said:


> Setting aside the "rival" thing, it's not even a logo. It's a dragon's head inside a circle.




I'm referring to the "Dungeons & Dragons" words in the "4th edition" font - not the picture in front (although others might be referring to the picture).


----------



## Runestar (Mar 17, 2011)

> Given the size of this thing, it might have sold for around $24.99 in the early eighties. Nowadays an item like this probably would ballpark in the $50-$60 range, possibly more since it's heavy.
> 
> The $150 price tag was set high so fewer units need to be sold for it to be profitable for both manufacturer and licenser.




So this screen caters to the gullible rich? 

That seems like a self-fulfilling prophecy. With the hefty price tag, indeed, few people can afford one, much less find it worth the money. 

Heck, I am betting we can fashion a decent screen out of lego.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 17, 2011)

DaveMage said:


> I'm referring to the "Dungeons & Dragons" words in the "4th edition" font - not the picture in front (although others might be referring to the picture).




It's not really a rival team even, it's more like Tommy Hilfiger vs. Izod, it's a freakin' FONT unless you've never played D&D at all. That badge on front looks pretty 1E too, OMG! It doesn't pray at the foot of Paizo! Burn it!

I hope you don't use Chessex dice, they make the dice that go in the 4E WotC packs!

Not liking the price I get pretty easily, it's steep and a "luxury" item, but because the D&D logo is not in the prefered font? That's simply pathetic. Heck, most sane people would never even NOTICE the font, especially since it's on the back side. And even if they did, they would not care.

Seriously, I have NEVER thought about the logos on ANY of my gaming stuff. That's not brand loyalty, that's brand idiocy.


----------



## amerigoV (Mar 17, 2011)

Shadowslayer said:


> Its a lark, a conversation piece. A functional one, but a conversation piece nonetheless. Something for *collectors*.



_emphasis added_

Oooooo, randomized collectible castles. That would be 

I cannot think of the last time I used a DM screen. I just have a piece of paper over my notes at the table. But then again, I enjoying seeing the pain on my players faces when my Blue d20 of Death slaughters a hapless PC. I swear that d20 loves an audience.


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Herschel said:


> It's not really a rival team even, it's more like Tommy Hilfiger vs. Izod, it's a freakin' FONT unless you've never played D&D at all. That badge on front looks pretty 1E too, OMG! It doesn't pray at the foot of Paizo! Burn it!
> 
> I hope you don't use Chessex dice, they make the dice that go in the 4E WotC packs!
> 
> ...




I'm sorry my post has made you so sad.  You should put me on your ignore list immediately.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm just in disbelief that your identity as a gamer is so wrapped up in "brand name purity". 

I'll give you an example from another venue: I'm a drummer and I HATE tripod stands because juggling them is a pain so I like my gear mounted on a rack. Only Pearl and Yamaha make racks of the major drum companies. My kit is a Mapex Saturn Series, professional touring and recording quality and a great-sounding kit. I prefered it to the Pearl, Yamaha, Tama, Premier (which my old kit was), Ludwig, Gretsch, etc. kits that I tested it next too and I got a great deal on it.

So did I deal with the matching tripods? Heck no, I have my Pearl Rack with the logos on it that nobody ever mentions because it's great. I also have the Pearl pedal that I prefered over other brands. My hi hat stand? The Tama stand with the action I love. My cymbal arms? They're cymbal arms and a mix of brands. I even have a pair of DDrum decabans, a LP Mambo Cowbell, Remo heads on the kick drum and Evans on the toms and snare. But wait, what if I am playing outdoors and want a metal shell snare vs. my maple/walnut snare? I pull out my 1965 Slingerland chrome-over-brass for the extra cut outdoors. I won't even get in to mics and triggers. Etc., etc. 

What do other musicians and I say when they see/hear my kit? They say it's a really great sounding and looking kit, they don't look for matching logos, the end "product" is where it's at. 

Same for gaming, if your game is somehow affected by the font or logo on your accessories, your game isn't any good in the first place. A screen, dice, etc. are merely tools to facilitate a gaming experience.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 17, 2011)

Herschel said:


> That's simply pathetic. Heck, most sane people would never even NOTICE the font, especially since it's on the back side. And even if they did, they would not care.





Wow, you'd think that at least folks would at least save their insults for edition wars.  No, you have to go and suggest someone is pathetic and insane over... a DM's screen.

Really?  

How about instead you (and everyone else) treat folks with respect, even when you disagree with them?


----------



## Herschel (Mar 17, 2011)

A good product is a good product, it doesn't matter if it has a Warhamster or Hackmaster logo on it. If we want good products, we have to look past logos and brands.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Mar 17, 2011)

Never mind...


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 17, 2011)

Herschel said:


> A good product is a good product, it doesn't matter if it has a Warhamster or Hackmaster logo on it. If we want good products, we have to look past logos and brands.



If he doesn't like the 4e logo then he doesn't like the 4e logo - it is his choice and no one else's.

My suggestion would be more along the lines of a grinding wheel and some green stuff - replace the hated logo with something of your own choosing. When you are done it would be more yours, having had your labor put into it.

Plus you can tell folks that you _literally ground the 4e logo off the screen!_ and _that_ is _commitment!_ 

For me, the more I look at the size of the dice towers the more I think that either Hirst blocks or cardstock is the way to go - I think that I have dice that wouldn't fit in the ones that come with the screen.






An example, from Mighty Armies Online.

And the first I ever encountered, on The Miniatures Page - Dan Becker's Campanile Dice Tower:





The Auld Grump


----------



## Herschel (Mar 17, 2011)

TheAuldGrump said:


> If he doesn't like the 4e logo then he doesn't like the 4e logo - it is his choice and no one else's.
> 
> My suggestion would be more along the lines of a grinding wheel and some green stuff - replace the hated logo with something of your own choosing. When you are done it would be more yours, having had your labor put into it.
> The Auld Grump





It is, but when one posts something like that on a public, internet forum they shouldn't be surprised when it gets called out for its ridiculous, shallow nature.

Lets face it, it's paper-thinly veiled edition warring at best. 'Your game is so bad even its logo ruins anything it touches'.

However, I LOVE your second and third paragraphs. That literally made me chuckle.


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 17, 2011)

Herschel said:


> It is, but when one posts something like that on a public, internet forum they shouldn't be surprised when it gets called out for its ridiculous, shallow nature.




Let's see - since you don't agree, I'm idioic, shallow, and ridiculous.

Keep it up - this is great for my self esteem!


----------



## Perram (Mar 17, 2011)

TheAuldGrump said:


> If he doesn't like the 4e logo then he doesn't like the 4e logo - it is his choice and no one else's.
> 
> My suggestion would be more along the lines of a grinding wheel and some green stuff - replace the hated logo with something of your own choosing. When you are done it would be more yours, having had your labor put into it.
> 
> ...




Man, I keep getting tempted with Hirst Arts wherever I see it...

This whole thing HAS inspired me to start work on the paper-craft one, however, and I've been at it all day.


----------



## Super Pony (Mar 17, 2011)

I get that it is a screen in the physical sense but there doesn't seem to be a place to even tack up note-cards or other references.  Am I just that glaringly bad at photo-comprehension?  Are those features yet to be implemented? OR...maybe I've been excited about the wrong kinds of GM screens all this time.  Those being the ones with plenty of cool tables, references, charts and pictures of my glaring nana taped over the leering dragon/monster on the front side.

I guess I'll let this one sail over my head and stick with my Savage Worlds customizable screen.  Though all this talk of Lego and toy castles is pretty inspiring.


----------



## Glade Riven (Mar 17, 2011)

Meh. If I wanted something like that, I'd probably go to the hobby shop and pick up a bunch of balsa wood. Or the hardware store if I wanted to go with more durable materials. Maybe pick up a used Castle Greyskull set that's missing accessories off ebay for cheap. It would depend on what sort of nerd points I'm going for.

But I understand that some people are not as inclined to build things out of other things and it is kinda neat.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 18, 2011)

looking at it a bit more I also feel the tower, while cool, is a bit too small. Is this a deal breaker? Probably not and the amount of time I DM away from home will probably be the biggest deciding factor.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 18, 2011)

I have never been able to make using a screen work for me ... and I _still_ want that one.  I have a problem.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 18, 2011)

LoL Jeff. How many of us could appear on "Hoarders"?


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the cardstock version from FAT Dragon (the first, ultimate, not the 2nd  ).  It works well, and has similar "cool" factor to the resin one (in my opinion, obv.).


TheAuldGrump said:


> Functionally my only problem with it is that the dice tower is undersized - I would not want to roll the damage for a _fireball_ through it for an example. [snip]



This has me wanting to print out my FAT Dragon model at 4x scale... of course I would get my throughput at the expense of a Huge Tower... but hey, it would be a _ Huge Tower_!


----------



## Ampersand999 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has thought of naming the towers, "Dice's Instant Fortress" or maybe in the case of Mr. Becker, "Dan's Instant Fortress."


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 18, 2011)

Herschel said:


> LoL Jeff. How many of us could appear on "Hoarders"?


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Mar 18, 2011)

TheAuldGrump said:


> Looks nice, and it is official for 4e, but ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm trying to think of words to describe this thing and I keep coming up blank.  It's just so . . . so . . . lame.

If I can get one cheap enough I might give it to my daughter to add to her medieval Playmobil collection, though.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, this is not on my list of things to buy, even after I win the lottery. 

I never really use screens anyway and would feel ridiculous sitting behind it.

I suppose it could be used for D&D man-cave decor.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Mar 18, 2011)

Chainsaw Mage said:


> I'm trying to think of words to describe this thing and I keep coming up blank.  It's just so . . . so . . . lame.
> 
> If I can get one cheap enough I might give it to my daughter to add to her medieval Playmobil collection, though.



Hey, admit it, Playmobil _ain't_ lame! 

Maybe not as cool as LEGO, but most definitely not lame. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Keith Robinson (Mar 18, 2011)

It's not for me, either.  I wouldn't even pick it up if it was $20!  I've used the same screen now since around the time 3.5 came out (when was that - 2003?) and it's served me just fine.  It's a bit creased and battered now, but it's still pretty solid and does it's job without taking up too much room.  It's the Paizo screen from Dragon #310.  I paid £3.99 GBP for the magazine, so assuming, say, eight years use, that works out at just under 50p per year (around 75 cents or so)!  It's got amost of the skill charts on it, plus a few others, and a nice picture on the front by (I believe) Wayne reynolds.  Nothing fancy, but good enough for me.  It also fits my table perfectly (well, almost!)


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Mar 21, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Yeah, this is not on my list of things to buy, even after I win the lottery.
> 
> I never really use screens anyway and would feel ridiculous sitting behind it.




That sums it up.  It's one thing when mainstream society thinks you're looking geeky, but when OTHER GAMERS start thinking you're looking geeky, it's time to re-think what you're doing.


----------



## pawsplay (Mar 21, 2011)

Herschel said:


> Really? I mean, Really? What are they going to do, take your "Edition Warrior" merit badge away? I use Paizo accessories all the time even in my 4E games, even, *gasp* for Organized Play! 4E games and I don't cover or worry about logos one bit. And no one has ever brought it up either.




I dunno, it's kind of like inviting your ex- to your birthday party. Ok, they've moved on, and you're happy for them, but do you really want to see them around?


----------



## pawsplay (Mar 21, 2011)

TheAuldGrump said:


> And the first I ever encountered, on The Miniatures Page - Dan Becker's Campanile Dice Tower:




Oh, heeelloooooooooooo....! Come here often?    What's a nice dice tower like you doing in a thread like this?

As for the original screen... meh. But now I am sort-of-seriously pondering whether I could get away with DMing from behind the Schleich castle.


----------



## HiLiphNY (Mar 22, 2011)

Count me in, I think it's awesome!

People though I was insane for buying an copy of the War of the Ring Collector's edition.  That has now almost tripled in value.  But I ain't buying this for a flip. . .I think it will really look amazing on the tabletop. 

As far as editions are concerned, we don't even acknowledge 4E's existence, so this really won't be a problem.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 22, 2011)

HiLiphNY said:


> Count me in, I think it's awesome!
> 
> People though I was insane for buying an copy of the War of the Ring Collector's edition.  That has now almost tripled in value.  But I ain't buying this for a flip. . .





Why buy one when you can have two at twice the price?


----------

